# Best Navarre Beach Access for Pompano?



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about heading out to Navarre Beach Saturday morning to give Pompano a try for the first time this year, anybody have a recommendation on a particular beach access is better than others? I'll be taking my 2 boys who have never caught a Pompano! Looking for good fishing and as few tourists as possible so I'm thinking the beach access points past the condos are best for that.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Any place where there is washout / hole in the sandbar. They do move, so park, and look, locate, and fish. You will have better action in a wash out


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

You can head that way or park at the last access to the east of the pier and walk east towards destin until you find a good hole. Tourist are never too far from the access points so it only takes a little walking to get away from people. I like taking a hike down the beach towards destin on the Air Force property.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Russian said:


> You can head that way or park at the last access to the east of the pier and walk east towards destin until you find a good hole. Tourist are never too far from the access points so it only takes a little walking to get away from people. I like taking a hike down the beach towards destin on the Air Force property.


 So that area is now open to the Public? Last time I was out there it was gated and some of kind of state park or something and I think you had to pay to access there.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

It's open and you don't have to pay. As far as I know, I haven't been out there since last fall.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

With low tide at 6PM and high at 1130PM (meaning incoming tide) I plan to fish behind the Crab Trap. I plan to be there about 3 or 4 and fish until a little after dark.:thumbup:

EDIT: Never mind. Wrong beach.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

no, you can't go past the fence on to the airforce property. you can fish from the pier to the fence though.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The attached picture shows the beach East of the last beach access East of the Navarre Pier. It looks like there is one hole before you get to the Air Force property line and 3 holes just past the Air Force property line that might be good. I know, I'm sure location of the holes have changed some but these are the areas I'm looking for would be my guess.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The holes change fast so don't expect it to be exactly the same. Really I'd stay in the national seashore way less crowded there.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> The holes change fast so don't expect it to be exactly the same. Really I'd stay in the national seashore way less crowded there.


 By national seashore way do you mean Navarre Beach Marine Park? The pic I posted above is the Eastern side of Navarre Beach Marine Park which is on your left when you go over the bridge and onto Navarre Beach.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

69Viking said:


> JD7.62 said:
> 
> 
> > The holes change fast so don't expect it to be exactly the same. Really I'd stay in the national seashore way less crowded there.
> ...


The national seashore is the national park west of Navarre Beach. As in drive over the bridge, take a right and go 3-4 miles. The houses and condos end and the seashore starts. There are pullovers or accesses every couple miles. You will find waaaaaay less people there versus Navarre beach proper. There is great fishing east of the pier, but it's the same surf all through that stretch. Give it a look.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm, might get sand blasted tried to fish the beach tomorrow by the looks of the forecast. I guess we'll still give it a try and but this coastal waters forecast is not what I was hoping for!

SATURDAY: NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH 18 TO
23 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE MORNING...THEN
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> no, you can't go past the fence on to the airforce property. you can fish from the pier to the fence though.


You can go past the fence. You must stay at or below the water line along the beach. Now if you go far above the water line (use some common sense here), 'like I used to say', you and me are gonna chat. Being there after dark is not recommended.

O.K. Now for the answer. I worked the bases as security for 25 years.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Just east of the pier is good ....early before the beach bunnies show up....a fresh caught sand flea pitched a little further than you reach with your rake ( I`m serious ),...about 5:45 to 6:30 am........have your drag set......hold on...........
I cant believe I just gave this info..............have fun...........don't catch em........hammer on em..........


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Just east of the pier is good ....early before the beach bunnies show up....a fresh caught sand flea pitched a little further than you reach with your rake ( I`m serious ),...about 5:45 to 6:30 am........have your drag set......hold on...........
> I cant believe I just gave this info..............have fun...........don't catch em........hammer on em..........


Thanks for that info, will give that a try next time out if we can get out there that early, might just have to leave the teenagers at home! 

I'm not sure the hooks on the rigs we bought at Walmart are very good. After the first Pompano we didn't hook another one the rest of the day. The rigs I had have gold circle hooks but they're really wide 1/0 and 2/0 circle hooks. I think I'll be making my own rigs next time with some better standard circle hooks. We lost quite a few sand fleas without catching another Pompano the rest of the morning so I'm seriously suspicious of the hooks that came with those rigs.


----------

